# Show Season!



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't wait either! I haven't showed in a while, because of the horse i'm training, but this is our year hopefully.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

yayyy!! I haven't shown since november and I'm pretty excited about this year too!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I was gonna say: I haven't heard from you in a while!  Glda your back!

I am really happy that show season is coming up! I'm hoping there will be a lot more shows that usual. And that I can travel to shows IN Round Valley. Yay! I've started lunging Blu to get him going again. And myself too. (my two 'abs' are tightening! lol) 

We have a new 4-H leader this year...I don't fully agree with how she and her family train but...I am totally looking forward to more meetings and such! I can't wait to get started!!! :lol:


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Glad to see you back horseluver...I hope you have been busy riding 

It is time to start getting horses in show condition, yay!! I am proud to say that Dez is already there as it comes to fitness. His muscles are looking beautious these days, and his topline is fabulous, BUT we still have plenty of finishing to do as far as technique goes.  I also have to build up his stamina because on top of several shows, I plan on cometing in competitive trail open, which is 50 miles trot/lope pace over 2 days. 

I am starting to place my spring orders for show clothes...a new video camera/camera for the season (broke the old one  ), and tack. Yay!!

My first event is the annual Parade of Stallions , on May 11 (mothers day - isn't that ironic). I am getting really nervous! Dez is really starting to get his slides, rollbacks, spins, and flying leads, but he needs much refining, and we have to put it all together. Not to mention, he will obviously not be as good 350 miles away in the presence of tens of other stallions, mares, and foals as he is at home. Yikes!! I am getting scared.  It is different than showing around here - although after that, show season should seem like a breeze. I want to do a ground pattern, a reining pattern, and a bridle-less stop at the stallion parade for my presentation - we will se if my goals are too high. 

Ideas for a routine are welcome. It is basically anything you want to do in your set time (about 5 minutes) to show off your stallion. I am sure I will be posting a video for critiquing soon to get feedback.


----------

